# Hello



## Roon (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have finally got myself a TT, the car I've always wanted! I rule!

Mine is a 55 reg 1.8 T Quattro, black on black leather with just short of 70K on the clock. Now, since these miles seemed high for its years I had the cambelt changed sharpish. In my naivety I took it to an Audi main dealer and just short of £400 later it was done, why don't they do the water pump as part of the cambelt change? I had to pay extra for this!!!

I would like to know of any good independent garages in the north where I can have further work done. There seem to be good things said about "Awesome GTi"!?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  where in the north are you :?: have a look here well worth joining www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## engies (Mar 25, 2009)

> ```
> [list][img][b][/b][/img][/list]
> ```


HI Welcome to the forum, ENJOY:  8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

